# Forestry Mulching



## KW Land Works (May 24, 2017)

Howdy.

I'm new to the site but have been in the niche land clearing industry of forestry mulching since 2014. Right now we (KW Land Works) run a Cat 297 and a CMI C175. Both have Cimaf mulching heads. I studied ecological restoration at the University of Florida, among other topics, and am a big fan of longleaf ecosystems and returning fire to the landscape. 

We primarily service NW Florida (Pensacola, Panama City, Tallahassee) and do a lot of brush and tree clearing for residential customers but about once a year we seem to get on a state restoration project. We've mowed hardwoods at state parks in Pensacola (Tarkiln/Big Lagoon), Destin (Topsail State Park) and Apalachicola State Forest. All three were to facilitate reintroduction of fire. Fire is a big part of our ecosystem down here in southeastern US (Fire in the Landscape).

I look forward to sharing the trials and tribulations of forestry work. Here's a link to some of our pictures and videos: Media

Any other poor saps on here doing mulching work?

-Jim


----------



## catbuster (May 28, 2017)

I punted the mulching work a while back. Forestry road building and work up in the shale has patch in a very pretty part of the Alleghenies and doing some fire work is a lot more profitable than mulching with a 287, 299 and FAE mulcher heads.

How do you like the D series CTL from
Cat? I'm on the C series, and the D series loader arms seem kinda flimsy for a 5K rated loader.


----------



## KW Land Works (Jun 30, 2017)

The arms could be stiffer but we haven't broken one and the flexibility helps the head follow the terrain. We've run D and D2 models, no time in a C. There is room for improvement but I fully respect the engineers that work on the track loaders. Forestry mulching isn't what it was designed for. 

Thinking about adding a Barko to our lineup. Gotta figure out how to efficiently mulch a bunch of lightening struck trees.


----------



## Olesenofalaska (Aug 27, 2017)

I work for an electric utility and have used a t320 bobcat, t770bobcat and 299d cat skidsteer. The 7ton weight and under 7 feet width make this category great for trailering to job sites. When you add rubber tracks to cross lawns and not damage asphalt you have a great tool for distribution line clearing. We are wondering what dedicated machines like the gyro-trac gt16 can do with all the same specs and 60hp more. Our big machines are kershaw 500's with 200 hp.


----------

